# So hard to decide on wheels!!! 18s or 19s!?!



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

I usually have wheels on my new (used) toys within a week. I've had the TT for 3 months and still rollin stock wheels with a stack of boxed up parts waiting to install. I cant decide on wheels for the life of me.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I wouldn't go any bigger than 18"


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> I wouldn't go any bigger than 18"


:thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

18 if you care about performance or 19s if you prefer looks. my bike will always be faster then my car so i went with 19s


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Doesn't really matter cuz you'll probably change them again. 

At a local GTG sunday, audiguy84 told some of the other non-TT Audi-guys sitting around the garage (drinking beer and eat'n bbq) that, "TT guys are wheel whores, we change all the time."

Some gazed over to me and I hung my head in shame as he's right, and I admitted it was true. Face it: we are, you will.

But, fwiw I vote 18s.

cheers.


----------



## mreakus (Aug 3, 2011)

18's.

Hands down.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> "TT guys are wheel whores, we change all the time."



All so true...  

Im already looking for new shoes and I haven't even had them 6 months... (even though Im borderline broke...) 

But heres a little taste of what Ive been looking at lately...

Gnosis GS-2

VS-XX

Porsche Mesh

I need a bonus or something... :facepalm:


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Doesn't really matter cuz you'll probably change them again.


:thumbup: touche..

but yes, 18's imo.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> All so true...
> 
> Im already looking for new shoes and I haven't even had them 6 months... (even though Im borderline broke...)
> 
> ...


Two many spokes on them ^^^. would be a bitch to clean. 

I've got these inbound and they've only got 16 spokes and I'm dreading every one of them.










cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

17's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!or 18's if you insist


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Two many spokes on them ^^^. would be a bitch to clean.
> 
> I've got these inbound and they've only got 16 spokes and I'm dreading every one of them.
> 
> ...


Bob: Did you just come into some inheritance $$ or may be won the TX Lottery or something? That is quite a list of mods you are working on for the TT!! New steering wheel, new shifter, now new wheels...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Bob: Did you just come into some inheritance $$ or may be won the TX Lottery or something? That is quite a list of mods you are working on for the TT!! New steering wheel, new shifter, now new wheels...


Naaa, all used (gently). can't afford new.

cheers


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

18 for best combination of handling and looks. just make sure theyre meaty, i.e. 9-10" deep


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

I went back and forth as well, but decided on 18's, because I think 19's look too big on our cars. Typically, I am the guy that runs larger wheels than others, but with the TT, I am happy with the 18's. I agree as well on running 9.5" or 10", and staggared all the way


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

17s! Mine weigh 17.x lbs :beer:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

18's, staggered, with spacers here.

19's are just too big.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Two many spokes on them ^^^. would be a bitch to clean.


Haha, yes Im very aware, Im running a little more then 16 spokes :laugh:










But yes, running staggered is definitely the way to go! even though its always personal preference, IMO, it looks dang good! I run them myself!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

beetlevdubn said:


>


Not intending on thread jacking, but could you quickly post better pics of your wheels and specs?? they look very good! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Haha, yes Im very aware, Im running a little more then 16 spokes :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Tempes_TT,

Those are Raderweks correct? I loves me some Raderwerks and was about to pull the trigger on the same set up until the market tanked a few weeks ago and so I'm trying to be financially responsible and ease up on the frivolous spending because I need a new set of wheels like I need another hole in my head).

Anyway...are you running spacers on them there wheels? I'd like to know what length conical bolts to buy in order to make the wheels flush (with or without spacers) when I fall off the wagon and start spending more on the TT.

Semi thread-jack since we're still on the subject of wheels!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Paul,

you know you NEED the wheels *and* the market has mostly recovered. So, quite being a whee-pu$$y and get back to being a wheel-whore and get those wheels.!!

cheers,

bob


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

paullee said:


> Hey Tempes_TT,
> 
> Those are Raderweks correct? I loves me some Raderwerks and was about to pull the trigger on the same set up until the market tanked a few weeks ago and so I'm trying to be financially responsible and ease up on the frivolous spending because I need a new set of wheels like I need another hole in my head).
> 
> ...


You sir, have a PM. :thumbup:


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Not intending on thread jacking, but could you quickly post better pics of your wheels and specs?? they look very good! :thumbup::thumbup:


The wheels are 18x8.5" fronts with 215-40-18 tires, 18x9.5" rears with 235-40-18 tires. I am also running adapters to adapt 5x100 to 5x112, front spacers are 18mm, rears are 20mm. I'll have some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> You sir, have a PM. :thumbup:


You Sir...are awesome.



TTC2k5 said:


> Paul,
> 
> you know you NEED the wheels *and* the market has mostly recovered. So, quite being a whee-pu$$y and get back to being a wheel-whore and get those wheels.!!
> 
> ...


You sir...must be a Democrat!:laugh: The thing is, I got my eyes on a set of coilovers for the Z06.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*18's*

Like the one guys said - 19's- too big. I like my cars to look like cars not blingy ghetto fart can toy cars. The 19's are usually heavier too and you have to run rubber bands for tires if you do not want to nullify any lowering you have done. I would go with a light 18" wheel. Another thing is the tires are less because you don't have to go super low profile. My last car was Mustang GT. I had the original 17 wheels and some 18" Cobra R's. The R's looked good but it did hurt its performance. They were plus one so it had nothing to do with gear ratio change. They also were 9" rims plus 275/35/18's. Stock was 245/45/17 and were 8" rims and much lighter.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> You Sir...are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> You sir...must be a Democrat!:laugh: The thing is, I got my eyes on a set of coilovers for the Z06.


i live in north texas and we keep our democrats in austin.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> i live in north texas and we keep our democrats in austin.


HEY!!!!! we love it here in Austin:laugh::laugh::heart:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> HEY!!!!! we love it here in Austin:laugh::laugh::heart:


We're so "red" up here that folks sing "the red rose of texas" and "enlightenment" is what happens to a room when a light switch flipped to on. 

Austin is a fun town despite being full of longhorns. Gig'em.

cheers


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

paullee said:


> You Sir...are awesome.


Why thank you _sir_. 

Haha, JK homie! eace:


To bring this thread back on track, I think majority rules that 18's are the best choice! always up the you though OP! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd only do 19's if you're gonna SLAM the sh*t out of it and put a lip kit on. Otherwise 18's look perfect.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I loved my 19's. It was just a ****ty ride. And now that I'm in Toronto, there's no way I could stand it. Just too harsh. But I loved the look.


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

I had FK wheels 19x8.5 front and 19x10 rears, front tires were 235/35/19 and rears were 275/30/19


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

those rears are awesome


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow. Love the look! I used to live in Mississauga, am now in Cleveland. What wheels are these? Any rubbing issues?



Neb said:


> I loved my 19's. It was just a ****ty ride. And now that I'm in Toronto, there's no way I could stand it. Just too harsh. But I loved the look.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Neb said:


>


I love these:thumbup::thumbup:

I have 19",by pure accident.I wish i had some coils or something to lower it 1-2".

If i was buying brand new wheels,i would go for 18".


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The design of the newer cars (in most cases) have larger fender wells, allowing for bigger wheels. The TTs design wasnt really affected by that trend. I remember when 17" wheels were considered "ballin" (before ballin was "ballin"). Look at all the Older cars that we used to drool over. Lambos, mclaren, Aston Martins, vectors, nobody was really pushing the size of fender openings. And if they did, they were tucking some wide meaty tires. Still on 17-18" max. Big wheels look cool, but at a price. That's too much of a compromise for my daily driver.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TT_Power said:


> Wow. Love the look! I used to live in Mississauga, am now in Cleveland. What wheels are these? Any rubbing issues?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

We were talking about the right wheel size based on intended use (I think) and I just wanted to point out that if handling is a priority, I dont think staggering is a good idea. Our cars are nose heavy and understeery to say the least. Having more grip on the back than the front is just :screwy:

That being said, staggered wheels look awesome. I care primarily about handling, looks are secondary, so I have 18x8.5 255/35/18 all around and the care handles great!

just my $0.02


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

overwhelming win by the 18s. 

My TT isnt a racecar and staggered wheels arent going to hurt the handling enough for me to ever notice. Besides, half the RWD cars I've owned have came with staggered wheels from the factory so I dont think its going to matter.

Now. will these fit?

Volk GTN
18x9 +22
18x10 +25.










Think a black roadster could pull them off?


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

I would go with 19's looks good and seriously the ride isn't all that bad. I still take my car to the canyons with my 19's


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

if they're 5x100 and they clear hte front caliper they should


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

+1 for 19's...just get something lightweight.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

gearheadzTV said:


> +1 for 19's...just get something lightweight.


agreed i got 19s that are 1lb lighter then my old 18s


----------

